# ADAC Breakdown Morocco - Period Limitation



## andrewball1000 (Oct 16, 2009)

I am already have adequate Breakdown cover for Europe with Safeguard but they do not cover Morocco so I have checked out ADAC plus. 

The Google Translation of their downloaded Terms and Conditions files from their website produced an unreadable mess so after two long conversations on the phone with them I have just taken out ADAC Plus for a year 79.50 euros. Even though it duplicates what I have it has other advantages such as it also covers my car in the UK under AA and pays for itself alone on this.

I asked for an English copy of their Terms and Conditions which I have attached as it may be useful to others.

In the 5th paragraph it limits cover outside Europe (ie Morocco) to 45 days from when you leave your place of residence!!!!

As I will be leaving on April 9th and not entering morocco till May4th, this leaves about a max of 15 days which is totally inadequate for my needs

Can anyone recommend an alternative that will cover me for 4 to 8 weeks. 

Thanks


----------



## oly (Jan 27, 2011)

I was in the same position last month and going to take out the ADAC cover for our trip. I hadn't read that small print. After a long conversation with the insurance company Motorhome Facts We decided to leave things as they were with RAC cover. Get the green card £18 I think and stand the outlay ourselves for any problems we might have and claim the cost back upon re enty into Europe. Do you know if Ceuta would count as Europe in this senario? We are back now and had no incidents.


----------



## camallison (Jul 15, 2009)

If any of you take out ADAC cover, be very careful - you MUST cancel some time before renewal (I think 90 days) or they will chase you for another year membership. Their T&Cs are quite explicit on this and they even send debt collectors if an automatic payment on your card hasn't worked.

Colin


----------



## worky (Dec 30, 2005)

oly said:


> Do you know if Ceuta would count as Europe in this senario?


The answer appears to be yes - it is part of Spain. see this this short article http://www.sotogrande-spain.com/ceuta.htm

Clyde


----------



## grizzlyj (Oct 14, 2008)

How would a breakdown company know when you left?

UK insurers often say you MUST be back within 90 days as that is a common limit, but if you ask you can usually pay a little more and get another 90, and another etc. So may be worth asking if you can up it?

Thank you for posting the T&C's


----------



## iandsm (May 18, 2007)

*debt collectos*



camallison said:


> If any of you take out ADAC cover, be very careful - you MUST cancel some time before renewal (I think 90 days) or they will chase you for another year membership. Their T&Cs are quite explicit on this and they even send debt collectors if an automatic payment on your card hasn't worked.
> 
> Colin


Has that happened to you or someone you know. debt collectors seems rather heavy to me, all they need to do is cancel your membership surely.


----------



## andrewball1000 (Oct 16, 2009)

grizzlyj said:


> How would a breakdown company know when you left?
> 
> UK insurers often say you MUST be back within 90 days as that is a common limit, but if you ask you can usually pay a little more and get another 90, and another etc. So may be worth asking if you can up it?
> 
> Thank you for posting the T&C's


Thanks grizzlyj. Good question. I would assume that in the event of serious claim they would ask proof of Ferry crossing date or flight out to pick up a vehicle if kept abroad.

The conundrum I have is whether to ask or not? I think I will have to unless anyone has a better alternative? Hence this thread.

So far I have just asked to alter the start date to the 1st May but strictly that doesn't solve it. I must go through the T&Cs more to see the rest of the small print. This was a glaring show stopper and I got no further.

The two people on the phone were very helpful in explaining but just didn't mention this condition.


----------



## camallison (Jul 15, 2009)

*Re: debt collectos*



iandsm said:


> camallison said:
> 
> 
> > If any of you take out ADAC cover, be very careful - you MUST cancel some time before renewal (I think 90 days) or they will chase you for another year membership. Their T&Cs are quite explicit on this and they even send debt collectors if an automatic payment on your card hasn't worked.
> ...


It happened to me.

Colin


----------



## peejay (May 10, 2005)

andrewball1000 said:


> In the 5th paragraph it limits cover outside Europe (ie Morocco) to 45 days from when you leave your place of residence!!!!


Andrew,

as I understand it...

For Morocco you are 'within the 'European area of coverage', so you will have cover for up to 92 days, not 45.

*"The European area of coverage extends to
geographic Europe including Germany, the non-European countries bordering the Mediterranean Sea, the Canary Islands, the Azores and Madeira."*

Pete


----------



## andrewball1000 (Oct 16, 2009)

peejay said:


> Andrew,
> 
> as I understand it... For Morocco you are 'within the 'European area of coverage', so you will have cover for up to 92 days, not 45.
> 
> ...


Thanks Pete. that it interesting and I think you are right. I had read it that the countries bordering the Med were Non European and that Non European countries were 45 days. But they are specifically describing an area of European coverage for 92 days, as opposed to world-wide which is 45 days. Makes sense now.

Thanks so much for your help, it a great relief. I will await their paperwork by post. If there are any other small print written in English I will post that too as I am sure it will help others to know.


----------

